# Is Mazuri Tortoise diet really that good?



## Ciki (Jun 7, 2018)

So I'm thinking about getting the Mazuri Tortoise Diet bag since people seem to recommend it, but I look at the ingredients and the second one is ground corn. Somebody told me that ground corn is bad when I asked about another product. The tortoise table also says corn is bad.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 7, 2018)

Mazuri is pretty good. Its not good for a main diet. Most of us use it only a few times a day and then a mix of leafy greens, veggies depending on species, grasses. My tortoises love it and it does have a bunch of other stuff that help you know they are getting it. I never used the LS only the normal tortoise diet. Never had a tortoise that said no to it. My box turtles will even munch on it. 

Kyle


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2018)

It's good to add as a small part of a varied diet. It helps to fill in where things might be missing. For those that has enough diet items growing of the right kinds, they don't really need to add it. For those that has to feed grocery greens for part or most of the year it's good item too add in as a small part of the diet.


----------



## ascott (Jun 7, 2018)

Ciki said:


> So I'm thinking about getting the Mazuri Tortoise Diet bag since people seem to recommend it, but I look at the ingredients and the second one is ground corn. Somebody told me that ground corn is bad when I asked about another product. The tortoise table also says corn is bad.



If you can offer actual real food items I would go that way first and foremost....Mazuri, to me, is a winter back up food.


----------



## Greta16 (Jun 8, 2018)

I only use Mazuri in the winter time when I have to buy Hermies greens from the store. And then I only do it once or twice a week. I just use it to supplement what she's not getting for weeds.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2018)

It is not necessary to feed Mazuri to your tortoise. It is a good supplemental food for those who do want to offer it.

No one is impressed by the ingredients list, but everyone who uses it is impressed by the results.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 8, 2018)

Mazuri is a supplement to a varied diet. On their label they say to provide grass, hay, browse, fruit and veggies. Percentages of these vary by species of tort. My RF get Mazuri once or twice per week. When I prep it on the table a ways away from their outdoor pen, they smell it, perk right up and can’t wait to dig into it. This is why I recommend it be put out for owners with lost torts. They can detect it from quite a distance. It’s not a full diet like dog food, it’s an extra in a varied diet. My Rfs have been eating it for over 25 years.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> It's good to add as a small part of a varied diet. It helps to fill in where things might be missing. For those that has enough diet items growing of the right kinds, they don't really need to add it. For those that has to feed grocery greens for part or most of the year it's good item too add in as a small part of the diet.


How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.


Wow that's expensive. Depending on the size of your tort. A hatchling a couple nuggets 2-3 times a week. An adult about smaller/medium species a species 1/2 to 1 cup or so a couple 2-3 times a week and the giant species a bigger amount a couple times a week. For one small to medium species a large bag will last you months. I store mine in the freezer. Bag it up in zip lock bags.


----------



## Redfool (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.



My five Redfoots (13 lb. average)get it twice per week. 85$+ sounds pretty steep. Might check other sources. I get big bag about every 3 mos. from a local feed and tack store for about 39$US. Big bag yields 10/1gal ziplock bags that I keep in my deep freeze. I freeze it because of the humidity and ants here in FL. Don’t know if your urban or rural or your tort size and number but you might try and find smaller amounts just to test if yours like it.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 15, 2018)

I get 1.5lbs. on Amazon for $18 and I thought that was pricey lol. At $85 per lb. I'd skip it all together!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

I use the Mazuri ls, never tried the original. My tortoise will literally sell his soul for just one nibble. I use it to mix together with things he might not care for to much to get him to eat it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

Tom said:


> It is not necessary to feed Mazuri to your tortoise. It is a good supplemental food for those who do want to offer it.
> 
> No one is impressed by the ingredients list, but everyone who uses it is impressed by the results.


What he said.
It seems to be greater than what it's made of.
I've used it for a very long time for my RFT.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2018)

I used to store mine in a hopper in the garage. It became old. Moths started flying out of it. My tortoises still went nuts over it.
But I had fewer and fewer tortoises. Thanks to members of the TFO. And the Mazuri sat there longer and longer. Still, the tortoises loved it.
Eventually my wife threw away the last couple of pounds and the whole hopper along with it! She became annoyed because the tiny moths had gotten into the house.
So, storing it isn't a huge problem. It doesn't seem to go "bad".
I gave away the last, unopened, large $40 bag to a member that took my last 3 RF.
I've been forbidden to buy any more.
Just as well.
It made me a bit lazy.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.


I should probably add that the question is so that I can set up an automatic reorder and to check if this source is a reasonable one. Th


wellington said:


> Wow that's expensive. Depending on the size of your tort. A hatchling a couple nuggets 2-3 times a week. An adult about smaller/medium species a species 1/2 to 1 cup or so a couple 2-3 times a week and the giant species a bigger amount a couple times a week. For one small to medium species a large bag will last you months. I store mine in the freezer. Bag it up in zip lock bags.


My soon to be tort is a cherry head and is literally hatching as we speak. It will be a couple months before I have my tort but I want this stuff sorted long before it comes home. Habitat, environment, food, recommended specialist veterinarian...first...then baby comes home. Sounds like it would last well. Thank you.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.


That is crazy, you would think it's infused with gold or something.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I use the Mazuri ls, never tried the original. My tortoise will literally sell his soul for just one nibble. I use it to mix together with things he might not care for to much to get him to eat it.


I looked at the ls but it said it was for dry zone tortoises and mine is a cherry head so I priced the original.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> That is crazy, you would think it's infused with gold or something.


It may be a Canada Customs issue


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I get 1.5lbs. on Amazon for $18 and I thought that was pricey lol. At $85 per lb. I'd skip it all together!!


This price was for 1.2 lbs and it was from Amazon.ca!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

I think it's the same for both. The one I have says arid and tropical species


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I think it's the same for both. The one I have says arid and tropical species


Weird...the ls is a much more reasonable price.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> This price was for 1.2 lbs and it was from Amazon.ca!


I could buy it for you and ship it cheaper! There is a European version similar under a name that eludes my brain now but someone will chime in. Wonder if that would be cheaper?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BOG8YU6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
That is the US price with free overnight shipping.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> Weird...the ls is a much more reasonable price.


Well the ls and original are different from what I understand. I don't think there's 2 different ls versions though. A lot of people say there torts don't like the ls and prefer the original.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I could buy it for you and ship it cheaper! There is a European version similar under a name that eludes my brain now but someone will chime in. Wonder if that would be cheaper?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BOG8YU6/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> That is the US price with free overnight shipping.


Thank you daniellenc! Hopefully I will not have to take you up on your REALLY generous offer. I will query the local site. Maybe it is a mistake. Even with the currency differences, it is ridiculous.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Well the ls and original are different from what I understand. I don't think there's 2 different ls versions though. A lot of people say there torts don't like the ls and prefer the original.


Thank you. I have time and will keep looking for a better source.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2018)

Loni said:


> This price was for 1.2 lbs and it was from Amazon.ca!


That's ridiculous. I would not buy it. It's not needed if you can provide a lot of the other things they need.


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jun 15, 2018)

Coupon


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 15, 2018)

They sell 25 lbs. for under $40 US dollars. @Yvonne G what is the Euro substitution? Starts with an N I think. @JoesMum may know too. Either way I’d be interesting to see the border cost if I self shipped. Maybe it is that high? I could always look into it. If it’s too high for you my guy will crush it happily.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> That's ridiculous. I would not buy it. It's not needed if you can provide a lot of the other things they need.


Must be a mistake on the site. I will ask them. Thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 15, 2018)

I get a 12oz bag of ls for $9 I could also send it to you if you don't find it


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> They sell 25 lbs. for under $40 US dollars. @Yvonne G what is the Euro substitution? Starts with an N I think. @JoesMum may know too. Either way I’d be interesting to see the border cost if I self shipped. Maybe it is that high? I could always look into it. If it’s too high for you my guy will crush it happily.


My baby won't be here for a couple of months so I have time to check with the site and the border. I don't like processed food for me either, but it is always good to have a back up for when fresh is not as readily available, I think.


----------



## Loni (Jun 15, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I get a 12oz bag of ls for $9 I could also send it to you if you don't find it


Thank you! Everyone is so kind! I will keep you all posted on what I find out.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jun 17, 2018)

The European version is called Nutrazu; in this case Nutrazu 50J3.

I found both Mazuri and Mazuri LS listed at Canadian Lab Diets: http://www.exoticpetfood.ca/. The website is a little awkward, at least for me. There is an email address you can use for specific queries.


----------



## Loni (Jun 17, 2018)

RosemaryDW said:


> The European version is called Nutrazu; in this case Nutrazu 50J3.
> 
> I found both Mazuri and Mazuri LS listed at Canadian Lab Diets: http://www.exoticpetfood.ca/. The website is a little awkward, at least for me. There is an email address you can use for specific queries.


Thank you!!!


----------



## SULCY (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.mazuri.com/tortoise.aspx BUY DIRECT FROM MAZURI


----------



## Loni (Jun 18, 2018)

SULCY said:


> https://www.mazuri.com/tortoise.aspx BUY DIRECT FROM MAZURI


Thank you! I found them but they do not ship internationally. They have a "Where to buy" page but the "Canada" link shows no listings. Canada Lab Diets is a better price so I should be good.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 24, 2018)

Ciki said:


> Mazuri Tortoise Diet



~ We feed it soaked only as a supplement during our driest part of the year.

~ We have a few females that have no interest and simply will not eat it at all.

~ We never offer or feed it to our hatchlings under one year of age and/or 6".


----------



## Olddog (Jun 26, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We feed it soaked only as a supplement during our driest part of the year.
> 
> ~ We have a few females that have no interest and simply will not eat it at all.
> 
> ~ We never offer or feed it to our hatchlings under one year of age and/or 6".



Galapagos tortoises and perhaps other giant tortoises often do not ultimately do well when grown rapidly, especially in earlier years. There is a syndrome common to many Galaps raised in captivity, frequently in zoological institutions. In many cases, they have been fed a diet including readily digestible feeds such as Mazuri tortoise diet. They may not be in a situation where they get as much exercise or grass as I think is needed. As these tortoises get older they have been found to have significant liver disease, probably secondary cardiac disease, goiter, and generalized subcutaneous edema. They usually have difficulty walking. In at least one case this has been partially reversed with tough love including a grass diet, exercise, and access to a pond for prolong soaking.

On the islands with the reintroduction programs, it has been found the tortoises are more likely to survive in the wild when rasied on limited groceries and exercise with resultant slow growth over the first five years. By the time they are reintroduced they are a tough group of what we might consider relatively small tortoises for age five.

20 plus years ago we kept 12 young tortoises in protected wired enclosures. In these protected enclosures were elevated parrot cages. In addition to fruits and vegtables, the parrots were fed Kaytee avian pellets. Parrots spilled food to the tortoises below. Veteriary consultants at the time felt this was an ideal setup. There was plenty of humidy and foods. The tortoises grew rapidly on this bonanza of quality foods. Unfortuanately, a number also developed shell defects which have affected their growth and ambulation to present. 

In short, it is prudentd not to grow Galapagos tortoises rapidly in the first few years. Foods are primarily grasses and oppertunity for exercise is provided. Supplements are limited although tortoises probably get more produce than ideal when grass is sparse.

In fairness, Maazuri is testing some experimental diet formulations in a effort to provide a bag product that tortoises will eat but is not so readily digestible nor associated with the hepatic failure, goiter, edema, etc. syndrome. 

In short, like others, I feel giant tortoises should primariy have a grass/ green diet their first years and there should be no effort to obtain as rapid growth as possible. These comments may or may not be germane to other tortoise species.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 27, 2018)

Olddog said:


> Galapagos tortoises and perhaps other giant tortoises often do not ultimately do well when grown rapidly, especially in earlier years. There is a syndrome common to many Galaps raised in captivity, frequently in zoological institutions. In many cases, they have been fed a diet including readily digestible feeds such as Mazuri tortoise diet. They may not be in a situation where they get as much exercise or grass as I think is needed. As these tortoises get older they have been found to have significant liver disease, probably secondary cardiac disease, goiter, and generalized subcutaneous edema. They usually have difficulty walking. In at least one case this has been partially reversed with tough love including a grass diet, exercise, and access to a pond for prolong soaking.
> 
> On the islands with the reintroduction programs, it has been found the tortoises are more likely to survive in the wild when rasied on limited groceries and exercise with resultant slow growth over the first five years. By the time they are reintroduced they are a tough group of what we might consider relatively small tortoises for age five.
> 
> ...



~ That was a great response, i wish people would listen more. We find many are defiant and simply do what is simple and easiest.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 27, 2018)

Mazuri is the tortoise version of cheap dog food. I recall talking to the Nutritionist at Mazuri when the LS came out and he was so happy the LS had Timothy grass in the formula. Timothy grass is bitter and free ranging hoofstock will tend to eat it last.

Mazuri is what I think of as stochiometric simpleton idea of 'complete' nutrition. It basically means that feeding the minimum required nutrients will grow a healthy tortoise. Essential amino acids, carbs, fiber etc. in X amount and Bammo, we have a complete diet. It just isn't so.

Here is at least one general principle to consider. Consuming the smallest elemental particles that a body needs to live and grow is less good than those same elements and many macro-molecules as well. Consider the form of amino acids present in pollen when a tortoise eats a flower. Consider the many forms of different vitamins known, versus other nutrients a body can use that are not well known or known at all. pre-cultivation plants have a rich soup of macroeconomics designed to draw animals to eat them so the animal can act as a seed spreader.

Oxalic acid is another example, in low amount in the gut and blood stream actually facilitate some body functions. How many of you pick out the ten spinach leaves in a one pound bag of spring mix and think you did your tortoise a solid by managing their oxalic acid intake? No animal that I have found actually makes it's own oxalic acid. It's not in Mazuri, yet it is used by the body. 

Mazuri has many required nutrients, but it is not the only way to get them, and it can make tortoises myopic about what is for dinner.


----------



## DebbieMilan (Jun 27, 2018)

Someone mentioned not using the LS formula. Why is that? I have small guys and am new to this. I'm extremely lucky to live in an area where I can get a lot of veggies and greens at a reasonable price. So mine enjoy as much variety as I can find. But I supplement their diet with the LS. Is there something wrong with the LS?


----------



## DebbieMilan (Jun 27, 2018)

Is there a reliable list of foods they can be fed freely to avoid reliance on Mazuri? I avoid fruit except for the occasional treat, but I know some veggies are worse than others. I just don't know which are best. Currently, I feed hibiscus, dandelion and cactus. Any breeders have foods they prefer as the main diet? 

I have 2 young sulcatas.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 27, 2018)

DebbieMilan said:


> Someone mentioned not using the LS formula. Why is that? I have small guys and am new to this. I'm extremely lucky to live in an area where I can get a lot of veggies and greens at a reasonable price. So mine enjoy as much variety as I can find. But I supplement their diet with the LS. Is there something wrong with the LS?


Not at all and if they eat it stick with it!! The original doesn’t have hay in it and is sweeter so if yours like the LS congrats.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 27, 2018)

DebbieMilan said:


> Is there a reliable list of foods they can be fed freely to avoid reliance on Mazuri? I avoid fruit except for the occasional treat, but I know some veggies are worse than others. I just don't know which are best. Currently, I feed hibiscus, dandelion and cactus. Any breeders have foods they prefer as the main diet?
> 
> I have 2 young sulcatas.


Mulberry leaves, grape leaves, plantain, clover, hosta, Hays soaked in warm water, grass clippings....


----------



## DebbieMilan (Jun 27, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Not at all and if they eat it stick with it!! The original doesn’t have hay in it and is sweeter so if yours like the LS congrats.


Thank you! I'm surprised mine eat it since they won't touch their hay.


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2018)

DebbieMilan said:


> Someone mentioned not using the LS formula. Why is that? I have small guys and am new to this. I'm extremely lucky to live in an area where I can get a lot of veggies and greens at a reasonable price. So mine enjoy as much variety as I can find. But I supplement their diet with the LS. Is there something wrong with the LS?


"Veggies" are not good tortoise food. Here is a good list of foods for your sulcatas:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/

No one should rely on Mazuri. No one "needs" to feed it. It is, however, a good supplemental food to ensure that tortoises are getting all the nutrition they need. I don't need it at all. I have tons of good tortoise food growing all around me at all times of the year. I feed Mazuri to my tortoises once in a while because it is good for them.


----------



## DebbieMilan (Jun 27, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Mulberry leaves, grape leaves, plantain, clover, hosta, Hays soaked in warm water, grass clippings....


That helps tremendously! My guys will love me even more tomorrow when I pick up some of those things!


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 27, 2018)

DebbieMilan said:


> That helps tremendously! My guys will love me even more tomorrow when I pick up some of those things!


This thread has a ton more listed
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## DebbieMilan (Jun 27, 2018)

Tom said:


> "Veggies" are not good tortoise food. Here is a good list of foods for your sulcatas:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
> 
> No one should rely on Mazuri. No one "needs" to feed it. It is, however, a good supplemental food to ensure that tortoises are getting all the nutrition they need. I don't need it at all. I have tons of good tortoise food growing all around me at all times of the year. I feed Mazuri to my tortoises once in a while because it is good for them.


Thanks Tom! I should specify when I say veggies, I mean the green tops of veggies. Mine are taken out daily for sunshine and grazing in the grass. I give them Timothy hay and alfalfa, but dont see them eat it. I just want them to get the nutrients they need to live a very long, happy life. Thanks, again! That was very helpful!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jun 27, 2018)

I fed my tortoise Mazuri alot over the winter, and usually throw in a few moistened pieces with his daily meal of grass and weeds. This has me a little nervous, should I cut back? I don't want to damage his liver or kidneys


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2018)

DebbieMilan said:


> Thanks Tom! I should specify when I say veggies, I mean the green tops of veggies. Mine are taken out daily for sunshine and grazing in the grass. I give them Timothy hay and alfalfa, but dont see them eat it. I just want them to get the nutrients they need to live a very long, happy life. Thanks, again! That was very helpful!


You said you had two, but I don't recall reading what size they are. If they are small, they are not likely to eat hay. Timothy hay and alfalfa hay are both too stemmy. Large adults can eat it, but I prefer to use bermuda hay or orchard grass hay for my larger tortoises and I grow fresh alfalfa for them.

The green tops of veggies are still veggies by my definition. Any of that kind of store bought food is okay once in a while, but its not great tortoise food. To low in fiber, wrong calcium to phosphorous ratio, and some of them are low in calcium. Many of them are goiterogens, and some are high in oxalates. Good for people, so we are told, but not so good for tortoises if that is the majority of the diet.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 28, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> I fed my tortoise Mazuri alot over the winter, and usually throw in a few moistened pieces with his daily meal of grass and weeds. This has me a little nervous, should I cut back? I don't want to damage his liver or kidneys


It’s very high in sugar and contains grains which are bad for all torts on a daily basis. I keep it to twice a week as a treat.


----------



## Loni (Jun 29, 2018)

Loni said:


> Thank you! Everyone is so kind! I will keep you all posted on what I find out.


Amazon is not replying. Canada Diet Lab best price is 25 lbs for $125 or eBay has 1.5 lbs for $67 (both include shipping) so I arranged to pay the breeder I am getting my yellowfoot from $20 for 1 lb. Then I walk into a pet store I am not familiar with and they are reselling the stuff in plastic bags. 1lb for $4 lol


----------



## Loni (Jun 29, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We feed it soaked only as a supplement during our driest part of the year.
> 
> ~ We have a few females that have no interest and simply will not eat it at all.
> 
> ~ We never offer or feed it to our hatchlings under one year of age and/or 6".


The breeder gives the hatchlings one piece every week. I wanted it for back up only. I believe in whole food diets for people, dogs, cats, horses...and now tortoises. Processed food is not my first choice for any living thing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 29, 2018)

Loni said:


> The breeder gives the hatchlings one piece every week. I wanted it for back up only. I believe in whole food diets for people, dogs, cats, horses...and now tortoises. Processed food is not my first choice for any living thing.



~ I don't what breeder you are referring, we never feed any hatchlings any commercial chows under one year of age and/or 6".

~ We use as a supplement only for our larger juveniles and adults.


----------



## Loni (Jun 29, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I don't what breeder you are referring, we never feed any hatchlings any commercial chows under one year of age and/or 6".
> 
> ~ We use as a supplement only for our larger juveniles and adults.


Sorry...the breeder I am getting my hatchling yellowfoot from. It was a general comment. I was on here a week ago moaning because it is so expensive to get in Canada.


----------



## Pealow127 (Jun 30, 2018)

Loni said:


> How small a part?  I am very new to torts and just checked a source for it in Canada and they want $85/lb plus shipping.


Did you try eBay? That’s where I got mine in the US. I think $15.00 USD a pound


----------



## Loni (Jun 30, 2018)

Pealow127 said:


> Did you try eBay? That’s where I got mine in the US. I think $15.00 USD a pound


Ebay.ca 1 lb for $67.


----------

